# Access Smile - Dental Treatment in Hungary



## clipper1981 (10 Oct 2005)

Just wondering has anyone here used this service and if so what is it like?

http://www.access-smile.ie[broken link removed]


----------



## podgerodge (10 Oct 2005)

*Re: Access Smile*

I must have an awful suspicious mind when I get suspicious about a poster's first post 'asking' about a new service and providing the webpage link... 

Of course if they weren't a new service and were around for a while that might be different!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2005)

*Re: Access Smile*

Me too, but I've checked for evidence of this being a spam and can't find any so we must take it as a bona fide post.


----------



## fobs (11 Oct 2005)

*Re: Access Smile*

I posted a query on getting my teeth staightened with either a brace or veneers so this sounds good. Heard of this site before but has anyone actually used it and what was the servie like.

Is there anyone that can recommend someone in Ireland (preferably munster) who I could go to for a consultation and get this treatment in Ireland? Have decided to try and sort out my teeth and have some money set aside but would like some recommendations.


----------



## johnnyp (4 May 2006)

A friend of mine used them and was impressed. Seem higher priced than others but said very good service here and was v. impressed with dentist in Hungary. I'm planning to go so I'll post when I get back.


----------



## markowitzman (4 May 2006)

The offer of general anaesthetic in the dental surgery is frankly appalling!
I would be very concerned as a patient to be put under in any place other than a general hospital with full medical back up.
Also would like to see qualifications of all practitioners??........none mentioned at all on the website?
Do the dentist's have medico-legal cover to place implants which is a specialist procedure here? General dentists are loaded big time here be the insurance companies if they place implants.......I just wonder are our friends in Hungary similarly covered? 
For a case requiring crowns and implants a prosthodontist (specialist) is needed to do the job right but I am very wary here as no mention of a prosthodontist. I fear there may be a bit of chancing their arms here attempting this work if thay are general dentists?
No mention of what crowns are constructed from?
I fear the all porcelain crowns at 330 euro are weak feldspathic porcelain crowns!
I have not done one of these in 15 years and are now redundant in dentistry in the western world and have been replaced by infinitely higher strength crowns like Procera which are now state of the art for all porcelain work.
A procera crown costs at least 200 euro to get made in a laboratory anywhere!.....so am pretty sure that unfortunately the old style crowns are being used in these cases.
Dont get me wrong.......the old crowns look ok but are weak and break easily depending on your bite.
Ask for Procera or because if you do not get it you are risking serious trouble!
[broken link removed]
re the implants.....what brand do they use?
the gold standard is nobelbiocare which has 30 years of research to support it as well as 3i and straumann..........if they do not use these brands you are increasing the risk of failure!
Again based on their fees I would have concerns....as the companies above have the most expensive components for good reason!
Be careful!


----------



## vladamir (4 May 2006)

markowitzman,

are you a dentist?

just wondering. thinking of splashing a few quick of my SSIA on getting my buck teeth sorted!

i need braces and then a few crowns. my dentist here strongly recommends against these hungarian type outfits - i'd be suspicious of him, but, he doesn't do the job here - he's referring me on to an orthodontist initially and then to some other specialist for the crowns.  i'm planning on going the NI (braces) route followed by hungary or somewhere similar for the crowns.

i'm always suspicious when people say that other countries than ireland are using 'inferior' methods and quality - but i'm also unsure and slightly reluctant to get things done cheaply. as my mother always says, if you buy on the cheap, you'll have to buy again.


----------



## markowitzman (5 May 2006)

yes.
mother knows best!
seriously you have two options.......get the lower quality stuff and hope it works out ok (in some cases it does although the cosmetic stuff is technically more difficult to produce to a high standard)
or
go to specialists here or NI (your dentist is right to refer a complex case like this)
combined care (prosthodontics and orthodontics) cases like this are best treated in a co-ordinated fashion with specialists in close contact with each other........getting part done here and part done abroad is very risky.
As a dentist here I really do not mind if patients go abroad as long as they are aware of the risks.
Believe me there is nothing worse telling a patient that the treatment is inferior and needs very expensive remedial treatment.
Sadly I have seen some poor work from these clinics.


----------



## vladamir (5 May 2006)

well, my dentist tells me that i grind my teeth!! (my friends reckon i need a psychologist as opposed to a dentist!)

but seriously, my dentist said to me that if i get crowns (and he was talking about here in eire) that i would probably chew my way through them in no time. he said that my crowns (which cant be done according to him till after the braces) would cost about 5 or 6 grand - he reckons i need the entire top row done - due to the damage i've done from the grinding!  and the braces will cost, in ireland, c. 5 grand.

so thats over ten grand.  so, i'm sure you can appreciate how someone like me is attracted by these cheapo options?  i have to say, my dentist is spot on, and he doesn't stand to make a bean out of me getting the work done here (unless there's some underhand commission type system in operation, which i dont believe there is).


----------



## markowitzman (5 May 2006)

thankfully no commission system save someone to phone if a problem with a case which is worth anything and a bottle of wine and a thank you at xmas!


----------



## RainyDay (6 May 2006)

Don't forget that if you travel abroad for medical treatment, your standard travel insurance will not cover you. So if anything nasty happens while you are under the knife, the costs involved in rectifying & getting you home will be yours, all yours.


----------



## Stronge (13 May 2006)

There is an excellent man in Tullamore for braces etc I am not sure what he charges I think initial appointment is about €80 people come from all over the country. I am not sure if I can name him.


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 May 2006)

Stronge, I don't think there's any problem providing a recommendation, as long as you've no vested interest? (or else declare it!  )
But after that, let's try to keep this thread on the topic of the pros & cons of seeking dental treatment in Hungary (or similar options outside Ireland).

markowitzman, thanks for the interesting info. I'd imagine that post-SSIA, quite a lot of people will feel tempted to 'treat' themselves to some dentistry (mad that we see it that way, I know!) and there may well be a sudden bloom of websites like access-smile.ie...


----------



## johnnyp (30 May 2006)

Just back and very impressed. Quite pi**sed off with some of the comments here as they almosts put me off going. Markowitzman is way off the mark (do I detect the paranoia of an Irish dentist here ?). Basically he is "appalled" at a dentist offering full anaesthetic unless it has full hospital back up and if he did research he would find that this is offered in a hospital with, youve
guessed it, full medical backup. In fact the requirements are more stringent that here. Markowitzman is also ignorant of relative income levels in Hungary i.e. that's why they're cheap - because they get paid less than our highly paid dentists who scour the net throwing cr*p at lower paid dentists in other countries who use better materials that they do and are better trained if anything. Maybe he'd be better off playing less golf and doing more work. Sorry but it makes my blood boil to hear bleating pratitioners from Ireland manufacture rubbish about dentists abroad while protecting their communistic cartel in Ireland and dutyfully "protecting" Irish patients with "beware" warnings. Shame on you. I got implants done by a highly trained ethical oral surgeon who would have people clammering at his door if Irish people really knew the value for money they were getting. He worked Saturday and Sunday and until 10pm at night. helping patients not looking up websites and "saving" proletariat. Comrade Markowitzman, your place alongside Lenin is assured !


----------



## markowitzman (30 May 2006)

fair play to you johnnyp great thread........good man......keep chucking rocks and see where it gets you......my thread was purely to help patients.......I couldn't care less if you or anyone less went abroad to get treatment AS LONG AS the patient does not come to me to fix problems etc!!
play more golf buddy?
heck I am practically semi-retired from my investments etc. comrade which were due to savvy investing and NOTHING to do with dentistry.
I only practice as I enjoy helping people........
As for me "bleating"!......hey the view is great from here not having to worry about my financial future whilst still doing the job I love.
Blimey all I was trying to do was inform potential patients what to look for and ask for in these clinics!!
Johnnyp with the reference to Lenin and paranoia.........you have made my day........good man........am rolling around in laughter!! ..........keep them coming comrade!!


----------



## ajapale (2 Jun 2006)

Posters please desist from personalised attacks.
Concentrate on the issue the pros and cons of dental treatment in Hungary and in particular the company mentioned.

aj


----------



## ACA (4 Jun 2006)

In response to Vladamir, your dentist can make you a splint (gum shield) to wear at night to protect your teeth if you're a grinder. I'm a grinder too and have cracked several fillings doing it!! Night-bites go for about €80 and are moulded to your mouth so they fit perfectly. Next time you see your dentist - ask him.


----------



## markowitzman (4 Jun 2006)

but be careful of the soft ones as they can actual precipitate more severe grinding so a hard acrylic guard is more long-lasting and less problematic.


----------



## N Solo (6 Jun 2006)

markowitzman said:
			
		

> but be careful of the soft ones as they can actual precipitate more severe grinding so a hard acrylic guard is more long-lasting and less problematic.


 
Sorry to see this debate getting heated. Obviously many posters feel they are being ripped off by Irish Dentists. 

To restore some balance I am sure you will be fair enough to offer the following info. I am sure you have nothing to hide and it would restore some faith into a much malaigned profession due to perceived rip off charges

What are your ballpark figures for a crown?

What are your ballpark figures for a veneer?

What are your ballpark figures for a filling?

How do they compare with Access Smile and our fair priced Nortern Ireland dentists

N Solo


----------



## schoko (6 Jun 2006)

I have recently returned to Ireland (Dublin) and am looking for a good dentist - can anyone recommend one in city centre or north-side?

Thanks


----------



## markowitzman (6 Jun 2006)

why should I have anything to hide for Gawd's sake?
I have for the past 5 years had and will continue to have a full price list in my surgery waiting room.
I am more than happy to quote fees with the proviso that if anyone requests a consultation etc I will politely decline as we as a profession are prohibited from advertising.
Crown from 600
Veneers are largely superceded by bleaching which costs from 200 euro per arch
filling from 60 euro
final proviso........80% plus of Irish population are entitled to state subsidised care which reduces these fees significantly or entirely.


----------



## JennyMAC (14 Aug 2007)

I have had dentistry in Budapest ,and unfortunately even after in depth investigation have serious trouble.I now just to be brief have lost all my top teeth,through a one piece bridge badly designed and fitted.Very distressing .I am not prepared to name people concerned at this point,but now have very usefull knowledge of treatments in this country


----------



## markowitzman (14 Aug 2007)

Jenny, am sorry to hear of this. Sadly we are hearing more and more. A one piece top bridge is seriously complex treatment and needs careful planning to get right. If it is not well fitting and correctly designed for the bite it will fail. I feel so sorry for patients ending up in this way. We as dentists should be allowed to advertise and highlight the fact that complex dentistry is complex for a reason and buyer beware. I would not dream attempting that type of bridge despite postgraduate training. Sadly the chaps in Hungary when they had you for a week or so took the $$ without following it up with standard of care. pm me if you wish to discuss.


----------



## Telemachus (28 Aug 2007)

test


----------

